# looking for a bowling app



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I am looking for a bowling score keeping app for my fire. My husband has one for his Ipad. I have found a few of them in the app market but When I try to download  the site tells me I have no device on the account. and I can't find where to input information on the device I have. 

please any help would be great....


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Getjar has one called "Bowling Companion". I've no experience with it, but it seems to fit the bill.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you Hadou,

I have been searching for days and the search never pulled this one up... I am downloading it right now...


----------

